# Evony ads are back



## jeffh (Sep 17, 2009)

The first thing I saw when logging into ENWorld today was an Evony ad. I thought you'd managed to get rid of those?

On a more positive note, the site is moving like lightning again after a week or so of being slow and unresponsive. Whatever you're doing by way of maintenance now, keep doing it (only maybe just a _little_ bit more often) .


----------



## Umbran (Sep 17, 2009)

As has been noted before - we don't get to control the ads that come from Google.


----------



## jeffh (Sep 17, 2009)

I realize you don't get to control them directly, but _somehow _they managed to stop feeding into this site, while being undiminished elsewhere. I figured complaints from here, or something, had had an effect, and might again.

(Also, I no sooner post my speed-related praise than have it once again take two minutes just to get here to check for replies...)


----------



## Thanee (Sep 22, 2009)

jeffh said:


> Evony ads are back...
> 
> ...the site is moving like lightning again...




Coincidence? 

j/k

Bye
Thanee


----------

